# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية مـــنتدى أجـهـــزة الريســيفر الـــــعام  اهم المواقع لمعرفة جديد  الترددات والقنوات الفضائية

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهم المواقع لمعرفة جديد  الترددات وجديد الاقمار الاصطناعية
 واخر اخبار القنوات الفضائية  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] http://fr.kingofsat.net
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] http://www.dxsatcs.com/content/satellite-list-ku-band
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  http://www.flysat.com/satlist.php
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] http://www.sathint.com/  نتمنى لكم المتعة والفائدة تحياتي للجميع

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي التميز المستمر يا غالي

----------


## Lin62

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## sadikokom2013

مشكور اخي الكريم على

----------


## ياسمين الشامي

يعطيك العافية

----------


## sip4m11

Chokran khoya

----------


## balthir00

اخي الكريم،، الردود على الموضوع يجب ان تحوي رأي او تجربة او وجهة نظر، اي رد

----------


## عصام البرغثي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بروف

----------


## ahmed189

الف الف الف شكر

----------

